# kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. The error code is 3. Check your installatio



## fisch246 (Jan 24, 2011)

I followed the exact instruction (besides installing webmin) of these videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVT1Ee3Xw80
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXCzMTzcjYI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRPaSXmBri0

and with also testing this out in virtualbox 4.0... I get the error 
	
	



```
kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. The error code is 3. Check your installation
```

I'm trying to install this under Ubuntu for testing purposes, so when I get to the real thing I'll be able to just follow some pre-laid out instructions I set for myself.


----------



## fisch246 (Jan 24, 2011)

also a quick note... he lays out all the commands in first 30 seconds of vid 2


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2011)

Try the handbook: Handbook: 5.7.2 KDE


----------



## fisch246 (Jan 29, 2011)

alright i followed those steps for kde4, and now i'm not getting the error message anymore, but the gui system isn't started. by gui i mean the docks and no file manager. I'm getting a new login screen, but when I log in it goes straight to a terminal... :/


----------

